# Name change?



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 27, 2021)

Okay guys! So I have a female Herman’s tort I have had sense December, her name is currently Ivy, but I have gotten a name laid on my heart that has just stuck! The name is Hank, but my question is, is it okay or right to change an animals name after they’ve already had it for a few months? Also, what do you guys think about the name, does she look like a Hank? I love the name because I think it is very spunky, even though she’s a girl it’s just kinda sticking, she’s quite the spunky girl and I just think it suits her so well! What do y’all think, yes or no, and what’s your vote, Ivy or Hank? Her brothers name is Murphey, I also think they go together well, Hank and Murphey…


----------



## Ymmjr (Jul 27, 2021)

I will prefer not changing the name 
but hank and murphey rimes together 
I don’t know I say don’t change it


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 27, 2021)

Ymmjr said:


> I will prefer not changing the name
> but hank and murphey rimes together
> I don’t know I say don’t change it


Thank you for your opinion! Anyone else?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 27, 2021)

You may name your tort whatever you want, and change it at will. Ivy doesn't recognize her name, so it really doesn't matter to her.

It is considered 'bad luck' to change the name of a boat, but 1: I don't think you believe in luck, which is good, and 2: I've never heard it in reference to anything else.

As for the name Hank, I would consider Hanky, since she gets into lots of hanky panky ? ? 
Or Hankie, since like lots of little kids, she probably cries when she doesn't get her way ? Or even just plain Hank, because her mom believes it fits her. ?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 27, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> You may name your tort whatever you want, and change it at will. Ivy doesn't recognize her name, so it really doesn't matter to her.
> 
> It is considered 'bad luck' to change the name of a boat, but 1: I don't think you believe in luck, which is good, and 2: I've never heard it in reference to anything else.
> 
> ...


Awe, thank you! Do you like it for a girl? I know people will have different opinions, just trying to figure it out lol!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 27, 2021)

I was forced to give one of my hatchling a new name after he/she seems to be looking alot more male than female! So Vlad got his new name ....


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 27, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Awe, thank you! Do you like it for a girl? I know people will have different opinions, just trying to figure it out lol!


Sapphire thinks his name is Baby today cause I said where's my baby. It's my voice he likes. I could call him butt head and he wouldn't care. He's thinking Hey that's mom! Maybe she'll take me outside woohoo!?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 27, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Awe, thank you! Do you like it for a girl? I know people will have different opinions, just trying to figure it out lol!


I like Ivy better. I like it when girls have girl names, and boys have boy names. Or gender-neutral names are good too.

Then again, I'm an old fuddy duddy, and not with the times. ?


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 28, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Okay guys! So I have a female Herman’s tort I have had sense December, her name is currently Ivy, but I have gotten a name laid on my heart that has just stuck! The name is Hank, but my question is, is it okay or right to change an animals name after they’ve already had it for a few months? Also, what do you guys think about the name, does she look like a Hank? I love the name because I think it is very spunky, even though she’s a girl it’s just kinda sticking, she’s quite the spunky girl and I just think it suits her so well! What do y’all think, yes or no, and what’s your vote, Ivy or Hank? Her brothers name is Murphey, I also think they go together well, Hank and Murphey…


I think you should name her whatever you want! It’s perfectly legit to change a name if you like one better. I had a kitten that I named Tyrone, but after a while decided I liked the name Julio better, so I changed it. The kitten was still small enough that he hadn’t really learned the other name yet. I also ADDED a middle name to my Hermanns tortoise. We’d called her Elsa for years, but then I added Elizabeth as her middle name. I don’t use her middle name often: only when she’s misbehaved! 
And I LIKE Hank- I think it’s a fun name!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 28, 2021)

Alright! Thanks all! I have decided on the name… 

everyone please welcome my princess Hank!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jul 28, 2021)

At that age you can not determine the sex so could be prince hank in the making!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 28, 2021)

Sarah2020 said:


> At that age you can not determine the sex so could be prince hank in the making!


Haha mabey! I did get a clarification she was female from Mr. Chris at Garden State torotise? She will be 4 in December, is that still too young?


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jul 28, 2021)

It looked smaller! Age 4 should be fairly confirmed. So Princess Hank it is...


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 28, 2021)

Sarah2020 said:


> It looked smaller! Age 4 should be fairly confirmed. So Princess Hank it is...


Haha! She is a pretty small 3 and a 1/2 year old… she’s only like 4 1/2 to 5 inches. Where her brother is almost 6 inches!


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 28, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Haha! She is a pretty small 3 and a 1/2 year old… she’s only like 4 1/2 to 5 inches. Where her brother is almost 6 inches!


Some Russians are small like mine. He's only 5" and always has been since I had him. He was about 4 to 5 years old when I got him 14 years ago. 4 to 5 is my own personal guess from the way he looked. He looked kinda like a full grown teenager.?


----------

